# Frame suggestions needed: commuter/touring with flat bar



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

Looking for a new commuter/touring ride. Probably want to build from the frame. Here is what I want.

-Mounts for racks and fenders.
-Tire clearance: 35's with fenders minimum, preferably more.
-Needs to handle reasonably heavy loads (like a grocery trip, my Casseroll becomes a wet noodle)
-Road geometry, not mtb geo. I wish I knew exactly what the key here is, but I just find road bikes to be more fun and responsive on the road than converted mtb's. I really love the way my Casseroll handles around town.
-Designed for a flat bar (longer TT than for drops). Actually, I'm thinking of something like a Jones H-Loop Bar.
-Disc or v-brakes.
-considering 26" as well as 700c.

I liked the Vaya I tested briefly, but I want to run a flat bar. My past experience sticking a flat bar on a road bike did not feel right (too short in the TT). When I look at the measurements of the size that has a 1" longer top tube on the vaya, it's just too big.

Looked at the surly Troll and Ogre. Liked the idea, but not the geo. I have a KM (which has the same geo as the Ogre) and it is no what I am looking for on the road. Also, I don't like how wide the seat stays are on the KM (my knees hit them) and I am thinking they will be similar on the Ogre (though maybe not the 26" Troll).

So, other suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

What about the Straggler or Cross Check? Is the Disc Trucker or LHT too MTB-ish for you? If you're talking heavy loads, a proper touring bike may be the best. Also, what is your price range?


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

A lot of the CX bikes are touted as "do everything" bikes. They have rack and fender mounts and clearance for big tires. Many have disc brake mounts also.

The geometry is usually slacker than a race bike and closer to a tourer.

Some of them do have relatively long top tubes; my size 50 Trek has a 54.6cm ETT. They're designed for road bars but it's easy to change the stem to what you need.


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

I am running Bend 3 bars from my Mukluk on my Vaya and it is actually more comfortable. I think I am slower with it but, as you know, the Vaya isn't really built for speed. It took me a while to get the balls to do it because everything I read said it wouldn't work, but I am glad I did. In my situation, this was also the much cheaper option to buying another bike. The bend 3 bars don't have the sweep the Jones bar, so that may play into it. I had to run a longer stem. 
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

2:01 said:


> What about the Straggler or Cross Check? Is the Disc Trucker or LHT too MTB-ish for you? If you're talking heavy loads, a proper touring bike may be the best. Also, what is your price range?



Regarding all those surly's, it goes back to wanting to run a flat bar. I was looking for something with a longer tt for flat bars that was not going to be really tall (I have pretty short legs). 

Yeah, touring bikes seem to check most of the boxes i am looking for, just need to work out the TT thing for use with flat bars. I think I can find something that can work.

Price? Really depends on how much I love it. Could do up o $800 if I am in lust, but ideally I would love to find something in the $urly or $oma range.


----------



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

take a look at the salsa wood chipper bars. not flat, but with a very shallow drop and a flair of about 45%. they look strange, but I have them on my fargo that I use for self contained touring. I have never had anything more comfortable.


----------



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

Herbie said:


> take a look at the salsa wood chipper bars. not flat, but with a very shallow drop and a flair of about 45%. they look strange, but I have them on my fargo that I use for self contained touring. I have never had anything more comfortable.


Thanks for the suggestion.

I have taken a spin with wood-chippers on a fargo. I like them OK. The real issue with those has more to do with the fact that I already have brakes and shifters for a flat bar, not drop bars. I just find the flat bar better for handing the bike around town and with a really heavy load (like a grocery run).

Where I have gone with this search is to just start looking the reach I want that is not too tall, regardless of whether it was intended for a flat bar or not.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

You can buy flat bar road bikes, like the Giant escape.

Also, how do your knees hit the seat stays? For the life of me, I cannot visualize how that can happen.


----------



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

Jwiffle said:


> You can buy flat bar road bikes, like the Giant escape.
> 
> Also, how do your knees hit the seat stays? For the life of me, I cannot visualize how that can happen.


The back of my knees. It I s not really important to explain I'm not going with ogre for other reasons anyway.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Gunnar Crosshairs. It's a stiff steel frame with braze-ons for fenders and a rack.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Didn't Vassago do a road bike available in a longer top tube?


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Didn't Vassago do a road bike available in a longer top tube?


It was kinda of a cross-ish bike called Fisticuff. I don't think it did well. HT was super short as well.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

Cotic Roadrat frame geo is specific to using a flat bar. They are now available to buyers in the US now as well. the currency convertor puts the frame, headset and fork @ just under $500.

the Product of COTIC cycles : Roadrat, for commuting, training, touring, cyclocross, family rides, courier work...


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

I am in this same situation and will be ordering a Specialized AWOL frame and will be putting Jones H-Bars on it. It has sufficient stack height and long enough reach to put flat bars on. As a complete bike, it does come with drop bars, but with a VERY short stem.The frame is Reynolds 725/520 and has mounts front and rear for the Tubus racks I'm going to put on it. Mud guards, 35c Schwalbe Marathon tires, BB7 brakes and 2x10 SRAM MTB drive train will complete the build.


----------

